# Red and green lights on computer



## scary bob (Aug 3, 2004)

I didn't know where else I should post this so I''l post it here.

On the front of my computer (tower) beside the power button there is a clear colored reset button and two lights. One of the lights is always lit green and the other one is usually off but it sometimes flashes red or stays solid red when I put in a CD or am playing a game on CD (ex. Call of Duty).

My questions are: 

What is the purpose of these red and green lights on the front of my tower?

What does it mean when the red light flashes or stays lit solid?

Should I be concerned?


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Hello and welcome to TSG!

The red light means that your hard drive is "working" (seeking information, etc.) So, it will flash during the periods that the hard drive seeks/writes information. If it stays on all the time, then I'd be concerned...

The green light means that your computer is on and it's supposed to stay lit while the computer is on.


----------

